# iPod vidéo et retroéclairage



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Mon ipod vidéo 30go marche parfaitement, à l'exception du retroéclairage, ce qui est plutôt génant.
Ca a commencé par ledit retroéclairage qui s'allumait une ou deux secondes au lieu des 10 programmées, cela une fois sur deux, puis une fois sur trois, puis...
Je passe sur les détails. Chargé à bloc sur un dock secteur, reinitialisé complètement par reload du firmware, tout ça n'a guère amélioré les choses. Aujourd'hui, plus de rétroéclairage du tout.
La question est simple : quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté au même problème, et si oui était-ce logiciel ou matériel ? S'il s'agit d'un simple faux contact, je suis prêt à ouvrir la bête pour tenter de la soigner.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Si tu as restauré et que le problème n'a pas été réglé, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait un problème logiciel.

Si c'est bien un problème matériel, et que ton iPod n'est plus sous garantie, tu peux soit le faire réparer à tes frais, sans doute à un prix trop important pour que ce soit rentable (i.e. plus cher qu'un modèle neuf), soit tu ouvres et bidouilles. Ça ne te coûtera rien, au pire tu l'achèveras, mais je ne pense pas que la résolution soit simple...


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je pense aussi à un problème matériel (hélas...), c'est pourquoi je demande si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème. Parce que farfouiller au pifomètre dans un ipod avec mes gros doigts risque de faire plus de dégats qu'autre chose . Ne pas oublier qu'il fonctionne, seul le rétroéclairage est HS.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Sur un vidéo, c'est gênant quand même, non ? Si ça ne te gêne pas ceci dit, le mieux est de ne toucher à rien.


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas de vidéo. J'ai essayé une fois, c'est vraiment trop petit pour mes yeux de quinqua, même avec des lunettes 
Mais ça reste quand même génant pour rechercher un morceau de musique (il me sert de juke box sur ma chaine).


----------



## nicolasf (26 Octobre 2008)

Au pire, tu peux aller chez un réparateur et lui demander un devis ou au moins une estimation. Sachant le prix des iPod classiques, cela m'étonnerait que cela en vaille la peine, mais si ça se trouve...


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu n'as rien à perdre.


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2008)

Epilogue :
Je me suis pris un 160 Go sur le refurb


----------



## nicolasf (3 Novembre 2008)

C'était encore la solution la plus simple...


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Et beh voilà ton problème est résolu....


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'était encore la solution la plus simple...



Et la moins couteuse.


Société de consommation de M...


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

LOl.. Quelle drôle de vie.


----------

